# Can you lighten up a pic that was taken at night?



## jdamet (Nov 13, 2009)

I need to see what is in the background of a picture, but I dont know if it can be done, or how to do it.
Can anyone help me?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 13, 2009)

How dark is it?

You can lighten up an underexposed picture to bring out more detail, but everything has limits...


----------



## jdamet (Nov 13, 2009)

It is taken at night, it is not a high resolution picture or from a high dollar camera. I am just trying to see what is at the edge of the flash. I can make a little bit of it out, but would like a little more light. It doesnt have to be great or anything.
It is from a trail camera out in the woods. Can I post the pic on here with out offending anyone?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 13, 2009)

jdamet said:


> Can I post the pic on here with out offending anyone?



Yeah.  It would actually help a lot if you did post the picture.

It's hard to say what can or can't be done without seeing it.


----------



## jdamet (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok, give me a minute and I will see if I can get it to post.


----------



## jdamet (Nov 13, 2009)

How many posts do I have to have before I am allowed to post pictures?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just host it online somewhere (photobucket, flickr, etc...) and paste the address inside the IMG tags.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 13, 2009)

> *Can you lighten up a pic that was taken at night?*


You can do anything you want to the picture. What matter is how will it look AFTER you do it.
Post the pic or PM for email address and you'll get help you need


----------



## jdamet (Nov 13, 2009)

I will post it on photobucket and add a link to it. Thanks!


----------



## jdamet (Nov 13, 2009)

OK, lets see if this works.
http://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/johnandpage/Bluehouse4002.jpg
I am wanting to see the deer in the background.


----------



## jdamet (Nov 13, 2009)

Can you guys tell me a good program to buy that will allow me to do the basics of enhancement. I am photo stupid, but would like to learn.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 13, 2009)

Probably not a whole lot you're going to be able to get from that...

It's just too dark - there is no information in that area of the picture, it's just all black.

You can see a faint trace of the antlers, but trying to bring it out will just make it look worse.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 13, 2009)

jdamet said:


> Can you guys tell me a good program to buy that will allow me to do the basics of enhancement. I am photo stupid, but would like to learn.



Download GIMP.

It's free, and can do 95% of the things you would ever need to do.

It's not the most user friendly software, but I guess you can't really complain too much for a free program.


----------



## jdamet (Nov 13, 2009)

That's what I thought. I did a search for adobe's photoshop and found some free downloads. Is that stuff OK to work with? Do you have any experience with it?

Nevermind. I see you already answered my question.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah - Photoshop is good.  Download the free trial if you like, but after that runs out...it's pretty expensive.

GIMP is free.  Paint Shop Pro and Photoshop Elements are both good too, and under $100.


----------



## jdamet (Nov 13, 2009)

I am going to jump off here and see if I can find the GIMP. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 13, 2009)

go to gimp.org - you'll find a link to the download there.


----------

